# RIP Johnny Winter



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I've seen this reported and I am hoping it's not true. But it has been reported that he passed away due to pneumonia while touring in Europe. He was in Switzerland at that time. 

RIP Johnny. His album "Johnny Winter And Live" was the first album I ever bought for myself, way back in '71. For me, he's one of the best Texas bluesmen that ever lived.

This was taken the last time I saw him in '07. Didn't realize it's been 7 years. I remember it was snowing and we had to wait in line for at least 1/2 hour.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

It's been confirmed on his FB page.


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

One of my biggest influences growing up introducing me to the Blues. A Sad Passing For me.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Wow,

Johnny and Edgar are legends in my world.

He died on tour. That was his life.

RIP


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Ooooohhh shit. One of my first guitar gods. His Concert in Feb '70 with his original band and Edgar at a hockey arena in London Ont. is still the best concert I've ever seen. Flawless. Other Worldly. Mind blowing. And I've seen the Stones 3x and the Beatles 2x. I can still hear some of his style in my paltry playing. RIP Johnny.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

A blues legend. Fortunate enough to have seen him live a few times. He made his mark and will be sadly missed


----------



## jdguitarbuilder (Aug 1, 2010)

I as well was fortunate to have seen him live. It was he and Rory Gallagher that turned me on to the blues at a young age. In fact had his Live in New York cd on the other night in the shop still sounds great! A true legend.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Damn! He was supposed to play the Regent Theatre in Picton next week. The highlight of the summer. A true Bluesman to his very core. He shall be missed. May he rest in peace. Sad.


----------



## GUInessTARS (Dec 28, 2007)

A true loss for sure. I was looking forward to seeing him in Picton next week.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Sure to be a lasting influence, and definitely will be missed, for all the right reasons. Recently had a cover story in Vintage Guitar magazine.

I had the pleasure of meeting him briefly in 1970, and he was a soft-spoken very polite guy. RIP


----------



## 335Bob (Feb 26, 2006)

Sad day, indeed. My first album that I ever bought was "Second Winter" I was twelve years old and thus began my love of the blues. Johnny was the man. I've seen him twice, once in the early 80's he opened for April Wine at the Montreal Forum. I enjoyed AW but in my opinion, Johnny smoked 'em. And back in 2007 at Showplace in Peterborough. RIP Mr. Winter. I had to add this photo with Muddy and friends....bet you know who they are.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

One of the best out there.....The legend will live on!


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Please name the top 8-10 songs I should listen to. I didn't cross his path while growing as a guitarist. Rip


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

[video=youtube;f8cDm2oFj0k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f8cDm2oFj0k[/video]


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

To put it in context, here he is in 1970.

[video=youtube;VqXYuWOoBl4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VqXYuWOoBl4[/video]


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Wow. What a sad event in rock history. The music world would have been a very different place without him. But he had a long, very accomplished career and we will always be grateful for his giant contribution to musical history.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

If you gotta go, you might as well go doing what you love. In that respect, he's a very fortunate soul. We should all be so lucky. RIP Johnny.


----------



## demon (Feb 20, 2006)

For me, I loved Johnnys stuff from about '70-75, his hard rock days. Still Alive and Well is a masterpiece, I've owned it on 8 Track, Vinyl, Cassette, CD and MP3. Also John Dawson Winter III is pretty killer and of course 'And...Live'. To me, after Saints and Sinners was when he turned the corner to more pure blues. Probably the biggest influence on my playing and general appreciation of guitar players. So long Johnny.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

RIP Johnny.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Wow !!! Sending condolences to his family and friends. Another great one gone.


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

Legendary bluesman who lived a hard blues life. In a way it's a happy thing to imagine him up there jamming with Muddy, Hendrix and SRV at the great gig in the sky.

I only got to see him live once, great memories and so inspirational to me as a player.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Just crank this up, close your eyes and sit back.

[video=youtube;Q_4u9fyWQC0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q_4u9fyWQC0[/video]


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

bummer- 
oddly i just finished reading the book "raisin cain" a couple nights ago.
http://www.amazon.com/Raisin-Cain-Raucous-Johnny-Winter/dp/0879309733
great book btw.
and ive been listening to johnny for the last week.


----------



## Pierrafeux (Jul 12, 2012)

A real icon. Second Winter is a "must". RIP

[video=youtube;8Tyg5SJDpiQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Tyg5SJDpiQ[/video]


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I got to see him with Muddy back in the 70's. Still Alive and Well was one of the first 8 tracks I bought and I played the crap out it in my 66 Mercury. He gave his all right to the very end.

My favorite song of his is Drowning in My Own Tears on the first Columbia album, which strangely enough does not have a guitar track.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Seen him in London in April 90 and you could bring a camera with you...........notice the ticket number......notice how much it was?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Back in the days when they toured to sell albums. Now they make albums to tour or sometimes make no album at all


----------



## Mr Yerp (Feb 24, 2006)

The real deal, he was. I too was fortunate to see him a few times. Really dug his voice! RIP.


----------



## Gearhead88 (Nov 7, 2013)

He'll be missed . I'm sad

He's gone on record , saying , " I'll probably die on the road " , the man has toured hard for years.


I'm a true fan , I have fifteen of his albums and have seen him perform several times.


[video=youtube;u_RAQthYCw8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u_RAQthYCw8&amp;feature=fvsr[/video]


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Hear he is in 1974 during his rock and roll years. Recorded in Europe. Very little sound editing if any. Gotta love that white firebird.

[video=youtube;9srJIjp55Bs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9srJIjp55Bs[/video]


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> Hear he is in 1974 during his rock and roll years. Recorded in Europe. Very little sound editing if any. Gotta love that white firebird.
> 
> [video=youtube;9srJIjp55Bs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9srJIjp55Bs[/video]



Awesome clip. Thanks


----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

Johnny is the reason I bought my old Firebird. Loved his playing and singing in the early years. Got a chance to see him live a few times. A really cool dude to boot. RIP Johnny, you could use a good rest.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

I've told this story before but it seems appropriately timely to repeat it.

I used to spend a lot of time in Dallas in the 90s and one sunny day I was walking around downtown and I heard some familiar sounding music wafting through the air. I followed the music until I found myself in a small plaza where a sparse crowd was milling around in front of a stage where - guess who was playing? Johnny and Edgar!! It kind of felt like the stages at the PNE teen fairs where a few people were listening but most were just meandering around, preoccupied with whatever.

I tried, although probably failed, at looking like a fan boy standing right in front of the stage and although it was casual enough that I could have talked to anyone in the band, I just stood there transfixed at my good fortune.

Best concert I ever accidentally went to. Thanks for those moments, Johnny.


----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

that's a cool story bluzfish!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

That sucks.
He was one of the people that got me excited about slide guitar.
I don't play a lot, and don't play like Johnny, but his playing did something for me.

Condolences to his family & friends.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Recorded in 1976, sound only. a more rocked up live version of Highway 61 Revisited.

[video=youtube;r9j25V4iw94]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r9j25V4iw94[/video]


----------

